# Dumb question



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you liscense your rescue/ foster dogs? 

Paying for my yorkies to be liscensed now. Not licensing Buddy yet- My town does not charge a late fee if registered prior to the end of June. Not 100% sure I can keep him. I'm trying my best though.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I do not license my rescues and/or fosters, but I do microchip them.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

We are required to license our Dogs here, no matter how they were obtained. in large cities like mine, you are far better served to do so, too many crazy things that can happen to a dog with all of our dog parks, etc.... plus we get free rabies vaccines for the dogs when we license.... saves on the vet bill.... Tucker is also microchipped.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Since fosters stay in a foster home a very short time, and we don't know where their adoptive home will be located, we don't get city license for them while they are in foster care. The adopter is responsible for licensing the dog with their city once they adopt them.


----------

